# Would you use a suicide gun?



## Nozoki (Feb 1, 2008)

Hope this forum is the right one to post this in.

A girl and her boyfriend were in my CCW class and she had a beautiful all black .38 special. I forget the brand, something I had never heard of but the instructor seemed impressed. The instructor asked where she got it, and the boyfriend said a friend of his gave it to him after his father killed himself with it. The rest of us were a bit stunned for a moment but she said "It doesn't really bother me. It wasn't the gun's fault." I guess I have to agree with her, but I might be a little skeeved out if I inherited such a gun.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have a S&W model 36 that a friend of mines wife killed herself with. I carry a 1911 so I don't carry it but still keep it.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

A gun is a gun. Id use it.


----------



## Anarius (Mar 8, 2008)

It is a soul-les metal and plastic object. You breath the same air they were breathing when they killed themselves. You might use the same money they used to buy their suicide gun with! Holy cow!

I really don't like superstitions like that. A good thorough cleaning and inspection (the same all my weapons recieve) is all it'd get from me.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Would you buy a gun that had been used to kill a BG? Same thing really. Most of us here probably think of them as more than they really are, but when it comes down to it, a handgun is simply a tool that is designed to fire and focus the direction of a bullet. 

How 'bout this? Would you buy a house in which someone had committed suicide? As long as it has been completely cleaned and sterilized, I would have no problem. What are you afraid of? Ghosts? :mrgreen:


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Nozoki said:


> Hope this forum is the right one to post this in.
> 
> A girl and her boyfriend were in my CCW class and she had a beautiful all black .38 special. I forget the brand, something I had never heard of but the instructor seemed impressed. The instructor asked where she got it, and the boyfriend said a friend of his gave it to him after his father killed himself with it. The rest of us were a bit stunned for a moment but she said "It doesn't really bother me. It wasn't the gun's fault." I guess I have to agree with her, but I might be a little skeeved out if I inherited such a gun.


The only question is whether the friend who gave the gun would ever have occasion to see it. Obviously he wanted to get rid of it. And it would bring back bad memories.


----------



## b-diddy (Mar 23, 2008)

There are LOTS of guns ot there that haven't been involved in suicides. Why the he!! would I want to buy one that has? 

That'd be like buying a car that's been involved in a big accident. I'd rather have one that's clean and uninvolved in any incidents.

After reading the comments on here I may be the only one that feels this way.


----------



## longtooth (Feb 24, 2008)

What is the difference in knowing that a particular gun was used in a suiside, murder, self defense & BG died or buying a used one & not knowing how many have died in front of it or how often used in PD.
How many had ADs w/ it.
I bought one from a fellow that was at our range w/ his 1st 1911 & he let it get away from him. Shot went into the ground but was across in front of his wife. Bullet impacted the ground about 9 or 10 ft from her but passed in front of her only a few inches.
Would you buy a car that ran over someone. 
Horse that bucked off a rider & killed him.


----------



## b-diddy (Mar 23, 2008)

longtooth said:


> What is the difference in knowing that a particular gun was used in a suiside, murder, self defense & BG died or buying a used one & not knowing how many have died in front of it or how often used in PD.
> How many had ADs w/ it.
> I bought one from a fellow that was at our range w/ his 1st 1911 & he let it get away from him. Shot went into the ground but was across in front of his wife. Bullet impacted the ground about 9 or 10 ft from her but passed in front of her only a few inches.
> Would you buy a car that ran over someone.
> Horse that bucked off a rider & killed him.


Horse - maybe.
Car - No.
Gun - No.

I guess it boils down to what someone's comfortable with. I, wouldn't be happy with a gun that was involved in a suicide. Not sure I can explain why. On the other hand, if a gun had been used to shoot a BG during a home invasion, I may be less bothered by it.

The fellow you bought the gun from is lucky to still have a wife. Sounds like a pretty close call!


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

b-diddy said:


> Horse - maybe.


The horse is the only one that actually had the will to cause the harm Lmao.



b-diddy said:


> I guess it boils down to what someone's comfortable with. I, wouldn't be happy with a gun that was involved in a suicide. Not sure I can explain why. On the other hand, if a gun had been used to shoot a BG during a home invasion, I may be less bothered by it.


So I guess you betterr not buy any used handguns, never know what they did before the dealer or person you are buying them from got a hold of them.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

The knee jerk reactions here baffle me. What does it matter if a hunk of metal killed someone? To me it's designed to do just that so it's not a big deal if it was previously used as such. If it goes bang and puts holes where I tell it to, then it's good enough for me.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

:smt023


Dredd said:


> The knee jerk reactions here baffle me. What does it matter if a hunk of metal killed someone? To me it's designed to do just that so it's not a big deal if it was previously used as such. If it goes bang and puts holes where I tell it to, then it's good enough for me.


:smt023 my thoughts exactly


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Drew_Rami_P said:


> :smt023
> 
> :smt023 my thoughts exactly


To me, it would be like buying a car from someone and then wondering if someone happen to die inside the car while on the way to the hospital. If the car has good tires, runs good, no accidents then it's a good car. You're not jinxed because some old dude had his last breath inside the vehicle.

Much the same is true of a gun. When you buy a gun used, do you or will you always ask if it had an AD/ND? No of course not because that's the operator's fault and not the fault of the gun in question. It IS designed to go bang and was designed for defense of life. It's a bit crude to say, but guns are designed from their humble origins to kill people.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have bought many police trade ins over the years. If they were used in a shooting I didn't know it. I could care less as they are just a tool when you boil all the fat down. If the person was close to me who committed suicide I would just trade the gun off and let the story die with me.


----------



## b-diddy (Mar 23, 2008)

Dredd said:


> The knee jerk reactions here baffle me. What does it matter if a hunk of metal killed someone? To me it's designed to do just that so it's not a big deal if it was previously used as such. If it goes bang and puts holes where I tell it to, then it's good enough for me.


Why is it that because my opinion differs from yours it's a "knee jerk reaction"?

Last time I checked forums were for people to voice their opinion. Mine is that I wouldn't like a gun that had been used in a suicide. Sounds like yours is different.

I'll enjoy my shiny XD and you can pull the hair and teeth from yours and we'll call it a day I guess.

Always baffles me how people get worked up with someone doesn't agree with them or has a different view. A lot of religious wars start out that way.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I'd prefer not to just because of the stigma attached.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Drew_Rami_P said:


> So I guess you betterr not buy any used handguns, never know what they did before the dealer or person you are buying them from got a hold of them.


Ignorance is bliss sometimes. It would be very different to me meeting Joe Shmo at a show and buying a gun from him, and meeting that same Joe Shmo who told me his 14 year old son used that gun to kill himself and he wanted to get rid of it.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

b-diddy said:


> Why is it that because my opinion differs from yours it's a "knee jerk reaction"?
> 
> Last time I checked forums were for people to voice their opinion. Mine is that I wouldn't like a gun that had been used in a suicide. Sounds like yours is different.
> 
> ...


If you want to post like a child then go right ahead :smt022


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Dredd said:


> To me, it would be like buying a car from someone and then wondering if someone happen to die inside the car while on the way to the hospital. If the car has good tires, runs good, no accidents then it's a good car. You're not jinxed because some old dude had his last breath inside the vehicle.


Not necessarily. That would be like buying a used gun from someone who had a heart attack while carrying a gun, not blatantly used to murder someone. I wouldn't mind buying that.

I also wouldn't want a decommissioned electric chair or an iron maiden in my living room, but that's just me.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Dredd said:


> If you want to post like a child then go right ahead :smt022


:roll:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Lighten up folks. There are no right or wrong answers here. This topic is asking for an opinion about what you would do or not do. It's like asking "What's your favorite color". Are you going to get into a pissing contest with someone because your favorite color is blue and theirs is red?

To me, the gun question would depend on several factors. Who is the deceased, a pedophile about to be sentenced? Or is it a close friend?

How about the gun? Is it an ugly Glock or a spectacular Nighthawk Predator? (Just kidding about this part.................sort of).

All things being equal, _I'd_ rather not have a gun used in a suicide. I just had a friend (a 79 year old WWII veteran) kill himself with a handgun. No way would I want that gun! Is that gun evil? Of course not. But I don't want it. Lots of other guns out there.

Mine is blue by the way (red sucks:smt033).


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

b-diddy said:


> Why is it that because my opinion differs from yours it's a "knee jerk reaction"?
> 
> Last time I checked forums were for people to voice their opinion. Mine is that I wouldn't like a gun that had been used in a suicide. Sounds like yours is different.
> 
> ...


wow you took that a little to personal I think :smt082


----------



## b-diddy (Mar 23, 2008)

Dredd said:


> If you want to post like a child then go right ahead :smt022


???

Feel free to go back and read where the ignorant posts started.

I disagreed with you and you hopped all over me like a dog on a three legged cat. Who's the child?


----------



## b-diddy (Mar 23, 2008)

James NM said:


> Lighten up folks. There are no right or wrong answers here. This topic is asking for an opinion about what you would do or not do. It's like asking "What's your favorite color". Are you going to get into a pissing contest with someone because your favorite color is blue and theirs is red?
> 
> To me, the gun question would depend on several factors. Who is the deceased, a pedophile about to be sentenced? Or is it a close friend?
> 
> ...


I agree - (not about the blue) - but the way the gun was involved in a homicide might make a difference.

If a gun was used to shoot a home invader I don't think it'd bother me as much as one that was used in a suicide. I'm not disagreeing that the gun is doing what it was built for - and would still work fine... but I think I'd rather have one that doesn't have the "bad karma" coming along with it.

Just mho.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

How many of you own a Military Surplus weapon? Did you ever stop to think about how many soldiers or even civilians that were killed with your K-98 Mauser, P-08 Luger, Type 99 Arisaka, Type 38 Arisaka, how about your 91-30 Mosin or your M44 Mosin. Hey, how about your SKS or AK47 or even the 1911 that belonged to your Grandfather who served in WW1. My point is, A gun is a tool designed to do a job. It dosen't think or act on it's own. Therefore it can't be held responsible for how it is used. This is exactly what's going on with all these pro-gunban activists, they are trying to hold legal gunowners and manufacturers responsible for how badguys use THEIR illeagal weapons by taking it out on CERTAIN types of weapons (for now). It's not the guns fault, it's the preson pulling the trigger. I apologize for my rant!


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

James NM said:


> Lighten up folks. There are no right or wrong answers here. This topic is asking for an opinion about what you would do or not do. It's like asking "What's your favorite color". Are you going to get into a pissing contest with someone because your favorite color is blue and theirs is red?
> 
> To me, the gun question would depend on several factors. Who is the deceased, a pedophile about to be sentenced? Or is it a close friend?
> 
> ...


A Psychiatrist could read a lot into your choice of favorite color though. I can't tell up from down about what weapon you prefer. So you like a $499 Glock you got from the used section more than the custom $3000 1911 that the other guy is having built up. :mrgreen:

Hopefully when you need it most it goes bang in the right direction. Am i right?


----------



## Nozoki (Feb 1, 2008)

Lot's of responses to my question here. It's interesting to read the differing opinions. I think it would really depend on who used the gun as to whether I would want to have it. Like someone posted earlier, if it was a pedophile or a murderer that ate a bullet from it, I would keep the gun knowing it did a great service to humanity. But if it was my family or friend I don't think I'd be able to hold the gun without being reminded of it and trying to imagine the last moments of pain they felt to have to resort to such a thing.

Now, if it was my best friend that turned out to be a pedophile psycho killer, I might have to toss a coin to decide to keep it or not.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Just a little story about one of my guns. My grandfather's cousin shot himself out in the barn with a shotgun I currently own. No regrets about owning it, no desire to get rid of it whatsoever.


----------



## b-diddy (Mar 23, 2008)

Nozoki said:


> Now, if it was my best friend that turned out to be a pedophile psycho killer, I might have to toss a coin to decide to keep it or not.


LOL!!!

:watching:


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

If it's a Glock, Hk or Kimber....yes.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Let's take it easy on the personal attacks. This is purely opinion.

My own take is that a gun is just an inanimate object with no will of its own. As someone else wrote, it's just a tool for poking holes in things. I'm not superstitious or religious and therefore don't buy into concepts like "bad karma." To me a gun is merely a hunk of metal and plastic or wood, no matter if it's been used to ventilate paper or people. 

It's just a gun.


----------



## GunnBugg (Mar 17, 2008)

Don357 said:


> How many of you own a Military Surplus weapon? Did you ever stop to think about how many soldiers or even civilians that were killed with your K-98 Mauser, P-08 Luger, Type 99 Arisaka, Type 38 Arisaka, how about your 91-30 Mosin or your M44 Mosin. Hey, how about your SKS or AK47 or even the 1911 that belonged to your Grandfather who served in WW1. My point is, A gun is a tool designed to do a job. It dosen't think or act on it's own. Therefore it can't be held responsible for how it is used. This is exactly what's going on with all these pro-gunban activists, they are trying to hold legal gunowners and manufacturers responsible for how badguys use THEIR illeagal weapons by taking it out on CERTAIN types of weapons (for now). It's not the guns fault, it's the preson pulling the trigger. I apologize for my rant!


I have an M1 Garand with lots of vertical marks in the stock. I dunno that they are kill ticks, but I'd bet. But a weapon used in battle probably doesn't ahve the same stigma as one used in a suicide. I have to go with SubMOA and be certain that the surviving loved ones didn't have to see the gun again, but I'd carry it....and I wouldn't tell anyone the gun's history, in respect to the family (not saying they shouldn't have..I just wouldn't).


----------



## KCabbage (Jun 4, 2008)

I'd use it.


----------



## Willybone (Oct 26, 2007)

Oddly enough, my gut tells me I'd be more comfortable buying a "murder or suicide" house than a "suicide" gun. I realize it's irrational, but that's my gut.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

A gun is a gun.

I have a gun that was used to kill a man. With the exception of some pitting, it looks, fires, and feels like it did prior to the killing.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

It would bother me a lot to own a gun that killed someone that was close to me. But, if the gun killed a stranger, no matter what the circumstance, I think I could deal with that. 
Now if it had a bunch of notches on it, that might be a bad sign and it might be a good idea to sell it to someone you don't like.


----------



## zippo9 (Aug 20, 2007)

TxPhantom said:


> It would bother me a lot to own a gun that killed someone that was close to me. But, if the gun killed a stranger, no matter what the circumstance, I think I could deal with that.
> Now if it had a bunch of notches on it, that might be a bad sign and it might be a good idea to sell it to someone you don't like.


I saw a gun from Mexico one time that had 10 notches carved into it. The owner said it had killed 8 people! I ask how come there were ten notches.

He said the other two were bonus notches!:anim_lol:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

zippo9 said:


> I saw a gun from Mexico one time that had 10 notches carved into it. The owner said it had killed 8 people! I ask how come there were ten notches.
> 
> He said the other two were bonus notches!:anim_lol:


:buttkick:

:smt082


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Yes I would use it It is a tool just like a hammer or saw any of the 3 can kill you if misused. Just because someone was in so much pain to kill themselves doesn't mean I can not take it and use it for good. :smt1099


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

I tend to agree with everyone saying that it's just a purpose-bulilt hunk of metal (or possibly plastic), but I also completely understand why others wouldn't want it. It does evoke emotion to some people when they know it was used in a suicide. To each his own, if it bothers you, don't buy it or just get rid of it if you already have it. If it doesn't, hit the range! If it was the suicide instrument of someone I was close to, I'd think that would make me less likely to get rid of it. It'd be kind of a memorial to that person every time I shoot it. Because it is, after all, just a piece of equipment. Perhaps it would be a good thing to think of a lost friend/relative when using this piece of equipment... Perhaps not. I can't say for sure since I've never been in the situation. But my thinking is, it's a perfectly good firearm, and why let it go to waste?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

If I read the original post correctly, the gun was given not bought. The gun is just another steel and plastic tool that has no decision as to what it is used for. I'd keep it.


----------



## No786 (Mar 25, 2008)

I would, a gun is a gun.
It has not, nor will not kill anyone. It is inanimate...


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

I carry a SP101 that was burgled from my vehicle in one city, and recovered by the DEA in a drug raid 11 years later in another city. 

I thought it was pretty cool that they returned it to me., or at least allowed me to travel to that city and pick it up. They wouldn't deliver.

I often wonder what it had been involved in during those years, but don't let it keep me from enjoying having it back.


----------



## sesquipedalian101 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'd need some details before I decided to keep it or not...

Did the fellow bleed on it? That's bad for the finish...

Are we sure it was a suicide and not an accidental discharge?

Thus far, I've had one (1) AD in all my years of handling firearms & that was from a shotgun with a sear that broke (releasing the firing pin) as I worked the slide action. Fortunately, as always, I had the gun pointed in a safe direction (toward the clay that had just launched -- but I missed --darn!).

-101-


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd use it.


----------



## mantaray (Oct 29, 2008)

I wouldn't touch a "suicide gun". To be honest, that's the kind of weird stuff that makes some people think gun owners are nuts. Sure, a gun is a gun is a gun, and sure, a gun is a tool, and sure, the suicide wasn't the gun's fault. But it's just weird to pull out a gun from the gun safe and show it to someone and say (without a hint of feeling) "yeah, some dude's wife killed herself with this."

At the very least, sell it and buy a different gun.

The only reason for keeping such a gun would be if it had some sentimental value.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

The gun is only a tool. Tools are not Evil......some people are though,
I would have no reservations with owning this fine tool .


----------



## BDS04F (Oct 1, 2008)

Strictly my opinion... It depends on the situation, but I would not keep this gun. Just something about having a gun that someone used to kill themselves with gives me the willies. I'm a Karma believer and I would think that it has some type of bad juju on it. On the other hand. Combat weapons and duty weapons might be a different story. I'd consider owning one of them where there is no question about a suicide gun. I Can't pinpoint why, but that is my take and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

It wouldn't bother me to have a gun with a history like that. I used to collect old military guns for a while. They all just about had a history. I still have a few but sold a lot of them mainly because I don't shoot long guns as much since I for hurt. I don't really hunt anymore and It guns are made to shoot. It isn't fair to them to make them into safe queens.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm another one that would probably take the gun without reservations. It would be a totally different situation if it was a family member or close friend that committed suicide. I would probably want that gun gone.

The house I grew up in actually had a suicide in it. One of the contractors pulled his car into the garage and asphyxiated himself. I was too young to know about it at the time, but it did creep me out a little bit when I found out later, but it really wasn't a big deal. Again, if a family member or friend had done it, totally different story.


----------



## Thallas (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't think that I would have a problem using the pistol. It did what it was designed to do. When I was in the Army I used my share of firearms and know that they were used to take lives. Obviously the friend wanted it to be used again and felt that by giving it to his friend it did not bother him in the least. I have heard of others that would take a hammer to the barrel to make sure that the pistol would not work again after a family member used it to commit suicide. 

When I was 4-5 years old I woke up to my parents arguing one night and walked out into the living room to find my dad with his pistol in his mouth. He did not shoot himself, but I still have that pistol. Sure I think about it when I shoot it, but it still puts the round where I point. Karma or not, I can use it to protect my family it will give me new memories.


----------



## Yjeepin (Oct 23, 2008)

I wouldn't really care as long as it didn't kill someone close to me. don't think I could keep it if say my brother killed himself with it.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Would it change anybody's answer if say the last 5 owners of the gun committed suicide with it?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

48dodge said:


> Would it change anybody's answer if say the last 5 owners of the gun committed suicide with it?


Nope...still not the guns fault as to what it was used for. :mrgreen:


----------



## Yjeepin (Oct 23, 2008)

48dodge said:


> Would it change anybody's answer if say the last 5 owners of the gun committed suicide with it?


Not one bit... again long as I didn't have ties to them. What others do don't mean I'll do. Superstitious I'm not.


----------

